# How can we control rat in home



## orvillebeatty81 (May 7, 2020)

I am worried about the growing number of rats in my home. Is there any way to control these in an easy way at home? thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh boy, Rats...you need to get an exterminator. 
Years ago, we had a rat, It took months to get rid of him, he was
so brazen...We walked around under our sink knocking over bottles
that were in his way while we were in the kitchen! 
Rats are smart and hard to trap...you need an exterminator, as well as
finding out how they’re getting in your house.
good luck.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

spam coming . . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was duped??? :surprise:
The nerve!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah Bud, I should tell ya my rat tail story...this brought back memories 
from many moons ago.:surprise:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yikes, Danger Rat!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

3onthetree said:


> spam coming . . .



Do they get names from obituaries? 

https://www.losaltosonline.com/people/sections/obituaries/24624-J23022


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ORV,,,,Good point,,,,Basically make friends with them,,,you all will get along very well.

(PSlease ... See and buy my new book on sale now...An Idiots Guide to Spamming and Changing Their Underware


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Do they get names from obituaries?
> 
> https://www.losaltosonline.com/people/sections/obituaries/24624-J23022


Perhaps they have computers where old Orville went, that's good news! Apparently they also have rats though.

Will Rogers reportedly said, "If there are no dogs in heaven then when I die I want to go where they go."

I just hope I don't go where the rats go! :devil3:


----------

